# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  przewlekłe zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka (gastritis chronica (+) )

## naminko2

Witam, byłam na wizycie u gastrologa miesiąc temu stwierdzono refluks. Otrzymałam leki IPP. Mam typowe objawy. Niestety niepokojącym objawem dla lekarza był nocny ból brzucha wybudzający ze snu. Skierowano mnie na gastroskopię, która miała miejsce następnego dnia. Opis zdjęć z żołądka dostałam od ręki: W żołądku zalega jedynie duża ilość kwasu, poza tym wszystko prawidłowe, stwierdzono zarzucanie żołądkowo-przełykowe. Niestety po gastroskopii ból się zwiększył zarówno w dzień jak i w nocy. Doszły do tego większe problemy z wypróżnianiem, wzdęcia, puste odbijanie. Nie piję alkoholu, kawy, nie jem smażonego mięsa.W tym tygodniu uzyskałam wynik gastroskopii: gastritis chronica (+) i brak bakterii HP i nic więcej...żadnej klasyfikacji ani nic...Niepokoją mnie jednak męczące mnie wciąż dolegliwości. Czy będzie konieczna zmiana leków? Czy mogę podejrzewać, że zostanę skierowana na powtórną gastroskopię bądź USG? pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Patryk86

Zmiana leków nie będzie konieczna (pantoprazol lub omeoprazol 20 mg/dobę, rano na czczo), ewentualnie jeżeli objawy nie ustąpią, lekarz może zwiększyć dawkę IPP do 40mg/dobę lub dołączyć H2-bloker (ranigast, famogast).
Objawy choroby refluksowej utrzymują się długo, czesto nawracają, leczenie jest z reguły długotrwałe. Odbijanie i wzdęcia mogą być efektem ubocznym brania IPP. Kolejna gastroskopia nie będzie konieczna. Można wykonać USG, w razie utrzymywania się dolegliwości lekarz może zlecić kolonoskopię (żeby wykluczyć inne przyczyny), oraz skierować Panią do ginekologa (problemy z wypróżnianiem i wzdęcia mogą też świadczyć na przykład o zapaleniu przydatków lub chorobą jajników)

----------


## naminko2

Lekarz przepisał mi famogast i polprazol. Został wykluczony refluks. Za miesiąc kolejna wizyta. Nie satysfakcjonuje mnie to, ponieważ wciaż mam zaparcia, owszem ból żołądka rzadziej się pojawia, (jest teraz obecny na wysokości pępka). Lekarz nic na to nie odpowiedział a chyba normalne nie jest wypróżnianie się z bólem i wymuszaniem co 4 dni...

----------

